# Why do bass boats need to be fast?



## ironmachineus (Dec 22, 2005)

I have a bass boat, it does about 55mph. I don't need it to be that fast, but I bought it used and that's what it will do. It's alot of fun to drive, but other than that, I don't waterski or anything so I really don't need it. Why is it that these boats need to be so fast? I'm not a tourny fisherman, so I assume there is some strategic advantage to having a fast boat, but I'm hoping someone can shed some light.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

status symbol


----------



## Ole Spike (Nov 22, 2004)

Because its freakin' fun to drive 'em fast man! :coolgleam


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Ole Spike said:


> Because its freakin' fun to drive 'em fast man! :coolgleam


WAY FUN!!!!


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

So you can fish 8 minutes on one side of the lake and then go like a bat out of hell across the lake and fish 8 minutes there then fire it back up and go like a bat out of hell again across the lake back to where you started.........

Its a little p##is envy......................like wanting to shoot a big racked deer so you can brag about it.........

Last time I knew it was kind of hard trolling at 50 mph...........


----------



## bocephus (Feb 8, 2001)

there are actually lots of advantages to being able to go fast, especially tournament fishing. first at the beginning of the tourny you need to be able to get to the spot you want to get to before others do. also on it can take a really long time even when going that fast to get where you want to go on a really big lake. there is no downtime between fishing different areas, you can get there very quickly. on smaller lakes, not needed as much, but can still give you an advantage. some people may be buying bigger outboards to look cool, but i think most realize the advantage of having a faster boat as use it to its full potential; especially when fishing tournaments. plus, yeah its fun.


----------



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

You know what they say about the length of a mans fingers...bass fisherman have short fingers:evilsmile 

On a serious note...Certainly an advantage to be able to get fishing and move from spot to spot ASAP and get back to weigh in ASAP.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

So you can get to the honey hole before the other guy.......No really I have fished alot of bass tournaments and it helps to have a faster boat.....Mack


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

> * Why do bass boats need to be fast?*


Because they figure if they are going to paint thier boats all glittery and wild like a pimps '72 Olds Delta 88, dress up in brightly colored clothes that would make a bird of the rain forest envious, then they had best be able to run like hell???:lol:


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

roger23 said:


> status symbol


not really.....maybe in some cases but if you're a serious tourney fisherman...you gotta have a fast rig.....

inland michigan.... a 35mph boat is fine... our lakes aren't that big...muskegon, hardy, etc are about the biggest you encounter...doesn't take too long to get around...

now make the run from Grand Haven to Pentwater.... or fish LSC, Erie or Sag. Bay... a 21' boat w/ a 250hp on it makes a big difference. gives you a lot of options as far as conditions you can run in and areas to fish that others might not have.

translate that to resevoirs down south like rayburn and table rock and you might have 100 miles from one arm of the lake to the other.... goin 80mph is i big advantage.


that said. i drove a 21' Legend w/ a 250hp mercury black max....did 80mph and got 3 mpg..and i'd buy one in a HEARTBEAT if i could afford it.:lol: you might not need it all 100% of the time.. but HOLY POOP...they sure are FUN!


----------



## Splicer (Jan 14, 2004)

all of the above"other than wally-eye" :lol: it works good to get out of a thunder storm  i just out run a storm on hess and the grand.i could not get out of the water any sooner those days.
rick


----------



## Ole Spike (Nov 22, 2004)

Seriously, besides being fun (kind of like how driving a sports car is more fun than driving a minivan), fast boats allow the tourney fisherman to expand his range. I used to fish a lot of tournaments when I lived in the south and some areas of certain big lakes simply hold more and larger bass than other areas. The quicker you can make the 30 mile run to get there, the more fishing time you have in the most productive area. In small lakes, I agree that a fast boat is not really necessary. Also, as was mentioned before, sometimes you have to hit a lot of different areas to find the fish and the less time you spend driving from area to area, the quicker you can find them.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

There really is something to be said for a fast boat, especially in bigger waters where the best spots might be miles and miles apart. Add to that the need to get back in time for weigh in, run from weather etc.....Besides, going like hell is just plain fun! Ramlundman got a new Lund Mr. Pike with a Hondo 150 on it, what a hoot that thing is to drive, especially since all you hear is the wind whipping past your ears.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

ESOX said:


> There really is something to be said for a fast boat, especially in bigger waters where the best spots might be miles and miles apart. Add to that the need to get back in time for weigh in, run from weather etc.....Besides, going like hell is just plain fun! Ramlundman got a new Lund Mr. Pike with a Hondo 150 on it, what a hoot that thing is to drive, especially since all you hear is the wind whipping past your ears.


Honda... ah yes.... TOO QUIET!! I love the rip of a finely tuned 2 stroke!!!!


----------



## KI Jim (Apr 14, 2004)

Riding in a really fast bass boat is a lot of fun-and if that is your thing then more "POWER":yikes: to ya!


When I bought my Lund Tyee 18 1/2' last year, I got a Merc 125 on it. Some said I should have gone with the biggest HP engine I could, but that would have put the boat about $8k out of my price range. I thought I would be happy with the 125....and I am! I run it mostly on Erie and some on St. Clair. It's top end fully loaded with family is 38 mph and on Erie and St.Clair, that is plenty fast enough. Most of the time on those two lakes, I can only run 20-25 mph anyway, because it just becomes too much of a beating. I really like the fuel economy. Also, for tubing and skiing, I have plenty enough pop. I am very, very pleased with what I got and really don't need any more.

Jim


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

I believe a fellow by the name of Steve Huber recently went with a dual hull Catamaran designed Bass Boat. I think the manufacturer was in the South, perhaps Florida. On his website (which is not accessable today), he had pics and quite a bit of commentary regarding the advantages it provided in tournament style fishing.

http://www.outdoorfrontiers.com/of/index.php?serendipity[subpage]=forum&boardid=9&threadid=4

FastCat C20 w/ Merc 250 

http://www.fastcatmarine.com/


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

My friends good ol' southern hillbilly uncle asked him why he needed such a big motor. My buddy said, so I can get to the other side of the lake fast. His uncle then asked "why don't you just put in on the other side of the lake?" :lol:


----------



## Handlining Rules (Jan 17, 2002)

Alright I have a question for all y'all

Now, before I ask, I am an avid walleye fisherman and would rather be walleye fishing over bass fishing anyday...
but...

If you all are so annoyed by bass boats...

why do walleye fisherman fish 5 feet from each other?????
I just dont understand this concept....there is a huge river and everyone is concentrated in one area...sometimes I thhnk I can jump from boat to boat....
If someone motoring 60 MPH past you in an open channel bugs you, then wouldnt people touching your boat annoy you too?
Just wondering.


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

I suspect walleye anglers congregate where the schools are, thus more boats in the same area. I do not believe that Bass are "school" fish like bluegills/perch/walleye. However, please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## ALLEYES (May 5, 2006)

Your wrong. Bass are very much a schooling fish.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

wally-eye said:


> * Its a little p##is envy*......................like wanting to shoot a big racked deer so you can brag about it.........
> 
> Last time I knew it was kind of hard trolling at 50 mph...........


:lol:
:lol:
:lol:


----------

